# copper pipe conduit



## InPhase277 (Feb 9, 2008)

#1: No.

Unlicensed contractors shouldn't be doing electrical wiring.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> #1: No.
> 
> Unlicensed contractors shouldn't be doing electrical wiring.


Especially in Michigan. :no::no:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> 2) Is there a way to coat the copper so it will not turn dingy brown and green ?


Ayuh,... In my rental house when I bought it, remodelin' the tiny bathroom, I had to leave the shower pipin' exposed to the eye,....

I rubbed 'em with emery cloth, 'n shot 'em with Rustoleum clear enamel,....

Now, 9 tears later, they still look like clean copper pipes,....


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

If it is being inspected I would asked the person that is inspecting it. Copper pipe is not commonly used, so not many people will know the safety of using material for other purposes. I would be concerned about damaging the wire pulling it through.
Seems hard to believe in this age of information, many times you are left to figure everything out for yourself.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

If you're going to use copper pipe for electrical conduit -
you do not want to use standard 90 degree elbows to make turns -
use 4 - "22 1/2" degree elbows.
Otherwise - you'll have a very hard time getting a "fish-tape" through.
Use 3/4" copper - not 1/2".
As far as I know - nothing wrong with copper - 
other than - not as impervious to nails and screws, as galv. is.

RF


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

rossfingal said:


> If you're going to use copper pipe for electrical conduit -
> you do not want to use standard 90 degree elbows to make turns -
> use 4 - "22 1/2" degree elbows.
> Otherwise - you'll have a very hard time getting a "fish-tape" through.
> ...


WRONG. Just WRONG.

You CANNOT use copper plumbing pipe for electrical building wiring. Period.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure why people are commenting.

This is not a DIY project.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

Ask your self if copper plumbing pipe is UL listed for electrical .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

123randy321 said:


> 4) What am I to do with the exposed wire that would also go with the theme of this house?


There is nothing illegal about spray painting conduit. Get a good quality copper spray paint. If it's done right it actually looks like copper.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

The owner needs to pay an architect / engineer to design the house .

God bless
Wyr


----------

